# Team Rocket



## Sporge27 (May 6, 2007)

*<big><big><big><big><big><big><big>Team Rocket</big></big></big></big></big></big></big>*<big><big><big><big><big><big></big></big></big></big>

_______________*<big><big><big><big><big><big><big>R</big></big></big></big></big></big></big>*<big><big><big><big><big><big><big></big></big></big></big></big>_______________


Hey everyone, you might remember how Team Rocket met an unfortunate end in the hands of some kid in the Kanto region, and then again in the Jhoto region.  Other teams have come and gone but none could take claim as the original team.

This is why I have decided to pick up the pieces and reform the team!

Giovanni is long gone after all time to take action and take over ever region we can get our hands on.

I think i shall remain known as Sporge in this.

The new online pokemon games, Diamond and Pearl, are not required but they are highly recommended as I may have missions involving it and of course if a rival team shows up we would have a way to actually fight them no?

To join post in this format.

Name: Sporge
Type Specialty: Currently none, although plan to expand into Dark, Ghost, and Ice
Current Pokemon Team: Infernape, Sneasel, Haunter, Noctowl, Luxray, Golduck
Other notable Pokemon: Medichan, Alakazam, Roselia, Skorupi


now the current team is who you mainly use right now, notable pokemon are guys who you just want to mention.

I realize I am behind in the game but I have a collection of level 100 guys in the GBA games that dominate.  

If you wish to join post the information I asked and why you think you would be a good member of this nefariously evil team.  On a side note all new members start as a grunt and need to prove their worth!


Ranks:
Rocket Grunt
(_more ranks to come as I choose what they are, there will be ranks for specializing in different areas such as perhaps mining, berry growing, contest training, and of course regular training._)

Sporge out.

P.S. I will be cleaning up this front page sometime.... until then deal with it.  If you want to make a graphic for us feel free to otherwise I think I will be when I have time and feel in the mood to make something.

*<big><big><big><big><big><big>MISSION THE FIRST:</big></big></big></big></big></big>*<big><big><big><big><big><big></big></big></big></big></big></big><big><big>


Make you self a Rocket training card!
To be slightly based off of regular trainer cards in the games.
Those who make a good design will be given an option to go into a new rank. (_department of counterfitting or something like that, feel free to suggest the rank name_)
I would advise that you try to make it a design that can be easily changed so that if others want one of the same design it is easily made.  This could be something i judge it on.

For extra credit you can even make a back side!

I hope you grunts are up for the challenge!


*<big><big><big><big><big><big>GENETICS:</big></big></big></big></big></big>*<big><big><big><big><big><big></big></big></big></big></big></big><big><big>
As we may recall, Team Rocket had an excellent genetics team who worked t create Mewtwo one of the most powerful pokemon around.  Time to start research again!  I am of course talking about making all sort of hybrids (in sprite form and in game).  in game pokemon can be breed to have special moves, and clearly outside of the game we can create mixes of two pokemon as well as invent our own.  SO GET CRACKING AND report the results to our lab in the secret HQ.

*<big><big><big><big><big><big>NEWS</big></big></big></big></big></big>*<big><big><big><big><big><big></big></big></big></big></big></big><big><big>

I would like to announce our new secret base on bell street.

this thread will be kept up for appearances and to show off what we do.

In the Secret HQ we can plan battles, set up shops, (I think Ultra could use one tongue.gif)
as well as other general things like mission suggestions this thread will be mainly for missions now.


to get the password please PM me.


*2 open commmander positions*

Please look up the thread in our HQ for how to apply!


----------



## Sporge27 (May 6, 2007)

*<big><big><big><big>Member info:</big></big></big></big>*<big><big><big><big></big></big>


*Team Rocket leader: Sporge*

Type Specialty: Currently none, although plan to expand into Dark, Ghost, and Ice

Current Pokemon Team: Infernape, Sneasel, Haunter, Noctowl, Luxray, Golduck

Other notable Pokemon: Medichan, Alakazam, Roselia, Skorupi
___________________________________________________________________
*Rocket Commander: Gengar*

Type Speciality: Soon to be Ghost/Psychic...hopefully. >.<

Current Pokemon Team: Torterra, Drifblim, Dialga, Gastrodon, Abomasnow, Purugly

Other notable pokemon: Fearow, Steelix, Bronzong
___________________________________________________________________
*1st
Rocket Counterfeiter*: UB

Type Speciality: None at the moment, but I'm more of a Physical Pokemon trainer.

Current Pokemon Team: Golem, Luxio, Prinplup, Staravia, Ponyta, Pichu

Other notable pokemon: N/A
____________________________________________________________________



Rocket Grunt: ZF

Type Speciality: Soon to be dragon

Current Pokemon Team: Empoleon, Infernape, Torterra, Dialga, Palkia, Starvia.

Other notable pokemon: Dratini, Charmander, Luxray.
____________________________________________________________________

Rocket Grunt: Super_Naruto

Type Specialty: Master of all, especially into legendaries.

Current Pokemon Team: Infernape, Empoleon, Giratina, Regigigas, Staraptor, Dialga

Other notable Pokemon: Luxray, Uxie, Azelf, Quagsire
____________________________________________________________________

Rocket Grunt: Yogurt

Type Specialty:A variety, I have two part steel and two part fighting

Current Pokemon Team: Gallade Empoleon Lucario Seviper Luxray Houndoom

Other notable Pokemon: Umbreon Spiritomb Venasaur 
____________________________________________________________________

Rocket Grunt: Iron_Link_92 (Or just IL)

Type Specialty: Steel

Current Pokemon Team: Empoleon, Scizor, Metagross, Aggron, Magnezone, Skarmory.

Other notable Pokemon: Lucario, Steelix.
____________________________________________________________________

Rocket Grunt: DarkEagle

Type Speciality- Fire/Dark

Current Pokemon team- Charizard, Mightyena, Tyranitar, Houndoom, Rapidash and Arcanine.

Additional Pokemon- Umbreon, Flareon and Arbok.
____________________________________________________________________

Name: John

Specialty: Dragon/Fire

Team: Infernape, Charizard, Salamence, Dragonite, Garchomp, & Gyarados

Additional Pokemon: Latios & Latias, Ryaquaza, Dialga Palkia & Giratina
____________________________________________________________________

Name: Kyle

Type Specialty: Water and Fire

Current Pokemon Team: Infernape,Grotle,Empoleon,Steelix,Charzard

Other notable Pokemon: Dialga,Palkia


----------



## Grawr (May 6, 2007)

Name: Gengar

Type Speciality: Soon to be Ghost/Psychic...hopefully. >.<

Current Pokemon Team: Torterra, Drifblim, Dialga, Gastrodon, Abomasnow, Purugly

Other notable pokemon: Fearow, Steelix, Bronzong

(I'm soon to go to pal park, hopefully, and once I'm there my team will greatly change)


----------



## UltraByte (May 6, 2007)

Not joining but..

D=

Move this to the Pokemon DP board. This isn't RPing.


----------



## Sporge27 (May 6, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Name: Gengar
> 
> Type Speciality: Soon to be Ghost/Psychic...hopefully. >.<
> 
> ...


 Good to have you on the team!  
I really think this is a great idea now if only someone would dare to oppose us....

I think we could get our own board sometime too....


----------



## Grawr (May 6, 2007)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We should!

*starts savin' up bells*


----------



## Sporge27 (May 6, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Not joining but..
> 
> D=
> 
> Move this to the Pokemon DP board. This isn't RPing.


 How is pretending to be in Team Rocket aka playing the role of Team Rocket not an RP?

Honestly i was on team Snagem on Nsider then shifted to the low2er ranks of team Rocket, and now2 i run the TBT branch all RPING!  Pokemon is an RP game too you know.


----------



## Sporge27 (May 6, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Actuall I could buy it.... *notes ten thousands bells*.... but donations are gladly accepted!


----------



## UltraByte (May 6, 2007)

> How is pretending to be in Team Rocket aka playing the role of Team Rocket not an RP?


I see no RPing in this at all. Pretending is one thing, and RPing is another. Also, you're not earning Pokemon, Ranks, or even going to be RPing.



> Honestly i was on team Snagem on Nsider then shifted to the low2er ranks of team Rocket, and now2 i run the TBT branch all RPING! Pokemon is an RP game too you know.


So, what RPs do you run, other than this? That Cafe doesn't could as an RP.


----------



## Sporge27 (May 6, 2007)

There will be ranks, which is why you start as a grunt.  I might not have most intricate layout but it is an RP.  Besides it wouldn't fit too well in the pokemon board.  I don't see what the big deal is though...


----------



## UltraByte (May 6, 2007)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> There will be ranks, which is why you start as a grunt.  I might not have most intricate layout but it is an RP.  Besides it wouldn't fit too well in the pokemon board.  I don't see what the big deal is though...


 Well, I'll just take your word for it.

Meh, it just bugs me that most 'RP's here aren't actually RPs.

So... We don't need online DP?


----------



## Sporge27 (May 6, 2007)

I was thinking about that, it isn't needed but there will be many events that will use it....

I don't think this will be very fun for you if you don't..... but you can always participate on the forum, as I will try to have events happen on here, such as an art or spriting contest or say other things involving secret info, to just taking pride in you evil acts, but I really don't think we have the man power to make it a full forum traditional RP involing keeping track of levels moves, pokemon, and so many other things like items, ug.  I don't have the time for that kinda thing!

  So in short D/P and online stuff isn't needed, but it really isn't going to be much to be a part of this if you don't have it.... :r yeah


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 6, 2007)

Does it have to be our real pokemon in D/P?


----------



## UltraByte (May 6, 2007)

Technically I have online, but my connection doesn't work at the moment... =/ I also don't play a lot, and my team is mostly level 20/25.

Spriting contests? I'm in then!



Name: UB

Type Speciality: None at the moment, but I'm more of a Physical Pokemon trainer.

Current Pokemon Team: Golem, Luxio, Prinplup, Staravia, Ponyta, Pichu

Other notable pokemon: N/A


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 6, 2007)

I wish I had D/P and more time so I could play along, but sadly I don't.  I think this is an awesome idea, Sporge, and it sounds like tons of fun.


----------



## Sporge27 (May 6, 2007)

@ZF 
Well preferably your actual guys in D/P. If you dohn't have D/P try to make it sound reasonable, I don't want someone with a team of all legendaries.... you know how annoying it would be.  

@DG
I actual made a team Rocket things with some friends back in the days of the original red/blue games, it was fun but I am just trying to transfer it online now     

@UB  don't worry about lagging behind, I am only in the low to mid 30's right now...
But I have a ton of freetime on my hands right now, and prefer this to reading while I am hooked on it


----------



## UltraByte (May 6, 2007)

Well then, when will we be given our first mission?


----------



## Sporge27 (May 6, 2007)

Hmmm good question.

I think i got a good first mission though.

We clearly need special trainer cards to show that we belong to this organization right? so....


*<big><big><big><big><big><big>MISSION THE FIRST:</big></big></big></big></big></big>*<big><big><big><big><big><big></big></big></big></big></big></big><big><big>


Make you self a Rocket training card!
To be slightly based off of regular trainer cards in the games.
Those who make a good design will be given an option to go into a new rank. (_department of counterfitting or something like that, feel free to suggest the rank name_)
I would advise that you try to make it a design that can be easily changed so that if others want one of the same design it is easily made.  This could be something i judge it on.

For extra credit you can even make a back side!

I hope you grunts are up for the challenge!


P.S.  I will put all missi0ons on the front page and they can be completed at any time unless otherwise stated.


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 6, 2007)

Name: ZF

Type Speciality: Soon to be dragon

Current Pokemon Team: Empoleon, Infernape, Torterra, Dialga, Palkia, Starvia.

Other notable pokemon: Dratini, Charmander, Luxray.


----------



## Grawr (May 6, 2007)

*doesnt have the slightest clue as to how to make a trainer card*


----------



## UltraByte (May 6, 2007)

By UB

Feel free to make your own by moving the letters and pictures to the correct positions. I will be adding new icons, text, and other stuff as the RP goes on.


----------



## MGMT (May 6, 2007)

Name: Matthew

Type Speciality: Water Pokemon/psychic

Current Pokemon Team: Seaking, Alakazam, Empoleon, Infernape, Steelix, Torterra

Other notable pokemon:


----------



## Grawr (May 6, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> By UB
> 
> Feel free to make your own by moving the letters and pictures to the correct positions. I will be adding new icons, text, and other stuff as the RP goes on.


 How exactly do we do that?


*is a n00b*


----------



## UltraByte (May 6, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Use Paint.


----------



## Tennis=Life (May 6, 2007)

Name: Super_Naruto
Type Specialty: Master of all, especially into legendaries.
Current Pokemon Team: Infernape, Empoleon, Giratina, Regigigas, Staraptor, Dialga
Other notable Pokemon: Luxray, Uxie, Azelf, Quagsire


----------



## Sporge27 (May 6, 2007)

great more members and may I just say I love the coloring on the trainer card there ultra!

Editing the rocket spites to your liking is fine too     


I think I will need to make my own though.....


Now then Ultra!  Any special rank for this kind of thing?  
Do you want to be the first Rocket counterfeiter?  something like that anyway.


----------



## UltraByte (May 6, 2007)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Now then Ultra!  Any special rank for this kind of thing?
> Do you want to be the first Rocket counterfeiter?  something like that anyway.


 Yeah, First Rocket Counterfeiter sounds fine to me.

BTW, there's spaces left on the cards... If you have anything in mind for me to add, PM me.


----------



## Tennis=Life (May 6, 2007)

I made a Rocket Trainer Card, thanks for the layout Ultra .


----------



## UltraByte (May 6, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> I made a Rocket Trainer Card, thanks for the layout Ultra .


Ummm... That's not how it's supposed to look. T.T I'll make something later to show you where to put stuff... But for now, I gotta get off.

BTW, the rank part most likely will be changed to something else.


----------



## Sporge27 (May 6, 2007)

I could invent rocket badges for that rank area.........   :lol:


----------



## Sporge27 (May 6, 2007)

Well, I made my card.
I did use UB's as a base so thank you!  But I got my own sprite in there and edited a couple of things.  This looks great though  :evillaugh:


----------



## Grawr (May 7, 2007)

I'm really not understanding how to make the trainer cards. Do I just like, use the paint select-tool thing, drag it so it surrounds the letter, and then bring it up to where I want to use it? Because then theres a blue square surrounding the letter...

>.<

PM me with info, someone, please...


----------



## Sporge27 (May 7, 2007)

Ok I am going to ge this group a board... along with a secret password.  

so yeah, PM me for the password when you see it up in the Red Rock area.


----------



## Triforce3force (May 7, 2007)

Sure, I'll join.   
^_^			

Specialty- All-rounded team

Team at this time- Infernape, Shiftry, Gyrados, Metagross, Raichu, Tyranitar

Other notables- Lugia, Groudon, Kyogre, Mewtwo, Feebas. (Caught by myself)

(Not my real in-game team, a mix from several of my games)


----------



## dragonflamez (May 7, 2007)

Name: dragonflamez, AKA DF
Type Specialty: Dragon
Current Pokemon Team: Charizard, Dragonite, Kingdra, Altaria, Salamance, Flygon
Other notable Pokemon: Chatot, Aridos, Frosslass, Gallade.


----------



## YogurtBandit (May 7, 2007)

Name: Yogurt
Type Specialty:A variety, I have two part steel and two part fighting
Current Pokemon Team: Gallade Empoleon Lucario Seviper Luxray Houndoom
Other notable Pokemon: Umbreon Spiritomb Venasaur


----------



## Propaganda Man (May 7, 2007)

nvm


----------



## Sporge27 (May 7, 2007)

Ok since we are getting fairly big now, I think we shall divide into 2 groups.

no this of course means 2 positions to be a commander of one of the 2 teams!


Once the teams are formed each with their own commander, there will be the possibility of competition between groups.

If you feel you are qualified to be a commander please PM me with your reasons, those who I see fit to command will be given the positions.  Once 2 commanders are chosen, the rest of you will be divided between their groups, I will have the commanders each choose one person at a time.  

(note: when PMing me about becoming a commander please state why you would be qualified, as well as what you plan to do if given the position.)


Once these groups are formed I will have an assignment for both groups to complete!

now..... LET'S RIGITY ROLL! :evillaugh:


----------



## UltraByte (May 7, 2007)

Loving your card, Sporge. I think I'll stick with your text thingies, and I'll make my own. Of course, I'll have to make my own sprite... =D


----------



## Grawr (May 7, 2007)

I'll get my card done this weekend...is that alright?


----------



## YogurtBandit (May 7, 2007)

I made my card!The text isnt the best, but I'll update that.

The legendary was just a thing I made up, I assigned myself to overseeing  capture of a Legendary

I like the back part the best   
^_^			

EDIT: Just realized I spelt Yogurt wrong >_<


----------



## Tyler (May 7, 2007)

Team Galatic will DESTROY you guys! :evillaugh:

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?showtopic=16742


----------



## UltraByte (May 7, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> I made my card!The text isnt the best, but I'll update that.


 You want me to make it for you? I'm what you say... an expect with Paint.


----------



## Triforce3force (May 7, 2007)

I retract my membership, as I will join Team Galactic.


----------



## YogurtBandit (May 7, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sure, Just use the same info I put on my card, just make it spiffy-er


----------



## UltraByte (May 7, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Some of the stuff isn't the official card stuff. Try looking at Sporge's info and PMing yours to me.


----------



## Sporge27 (May 7, 2007)

Tri gets... DELETED!!!
curse you team Galactic.....



ok I decided against the board in red rock but we will have a secret HQ somewhere to keep away from prying eyes like team G over there....  :evillaugh: 

and don't forget about commander applications.  submit it to me as outlined earlier in the thread....


----------



## Sporge27 (May 7, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I would like to mention mine isn't really official either... there is no location on a normal one... nor position.... and actually his placement of his friend code does work there in the id slot... I am keeping mine though


----------



## Grawr (May 7, 2007)

Ultra!!

...


If your not too busy, want to make my card too? =/

PM me if you can...


----------



## UltraByte (May 7, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Ultra!!
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


 Yeah, I'll make your card as soon as I'm finished with mine and Yogurt's. ;D Just PM me your stoof.


----------



## UltraByte (May 7, 2007)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh... I was editing the Base to match yours... I'll change the IDNo to the FC, I suppose. Everything else seems fine to me.


----------



## YogurtBandit (May 7, 2007)

I have an Idea for another misson.

<big><big><big><big><big>Legend hunt</big></big></big>
Each member will be assigned a legend from Shinnoh, Kanto and Hoenn.Whoever catches their Legend(s) Would win the competiton.W ecould do one from either Kanto or Shinnoh and one From Hoenn or something like that.   
^_^			

About the Trainer card, My card will be diffrent from Sporge's Since I am a Grunt and He's the leader.


----------



## Sporge27 (May 7, 2007)

I do like   the R I added instead of the pokeball, makes it more rocket like     

and keep it position instead of rank, I think it sounds better


----------



## UltraByte (May 7, 2007)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> I do like   the R I added instead of the pokeball, makes it more rocket like
> 
> and keep it position instead of rank, I think it sounds better


 =/ How'd you get the R in there? I'd replace it if I knew how you got it in.


----------



## Sporge27 (May 7, 2007)

Almost forgot.....

ahehem.

I would like to announce our new secret base on bell street.

this thread will be kept up for appearances and to show off what we do.  

In the Secret HQ we can plan battles, set up shops, (I think Ultra could use one )
as well as other general things like mission suggestions this thread will be mainly for missions now.


to get the password please PM me.


----------



## SL92 (May 7, 2007)

I'm in. Or am I too late? I'll post my resume thing when I get a reply.


----------



## Sporge27 (May 7, 2007)

wait you want to join the team?
please post you info....


----------



## Tyler (May 7, 2007)

[quote="Shadow_] I'm in. Or am I too late? I'll post my resume thing when I get a reply. [/quote]
 Maybe you should try galactic. Less members. D: (Try to even it out...)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?showtopic=16742


----------



## SL92 (May 7, 2007)

Name: Iron_Link_92 (Or just IL)
Type Specialty: Steel
Current Pokemon Team: Empoleon, Scizor, Metagross, Aggron, Magnezone, Skarmory.
Other notable Pokemon: Lucario, Steelix.
My philosophy: Iron-hard Pokemon are the way to go. What they lack in speed, they make up for in strength. And legendaries are overrated.


----------



## Grawr (May 7, 2007)

Some people've gotta transfer to Galactic, so its fair.


----------



## Sporge27 (May 7, 2007)

I would like to say we want some competition, so if anyone wants to transfer to galactic tell me so I can remove you from the list.....


----------



## Triforce3force (May 7, 2007)

C'mon people.  In Team Galactic, you get to remake the world and rule over it like a god, dealing justice!


----------



## UltraByte (May 7, 2007)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> C'mon people.  In Team Galactic, you get to remake the world and rule over it like a god, dealing justice!


 D= Yeah, that's definetaly not ripping off of Death Note... </sarcasm>

Ninty needs new ideas for evil peoples.


----------



## Sporge27 (May 7, 2007)

We do need competition though...anyway don't forget that if you want to be a commander to submit a resume to me, if you don't get one in a day or two from now I don't think I will be accepting beyond then.


----------



## YogurtBandit (May 7, 2007)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> We do need competition though...anyway don't forget that if you want to be a commander to submit a resume to me, if you don't get one in a day or two from now I don't think I will be accepting beyond then.


 Are you going to be one of the commanders?


----------



## Sporge27 (May 7, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm above the commanders! <_< 

The commanders report to me, and in turn run there own section which size will not be very big right now but we could get bigger.


----------



## Sporge27 (May 7, 2007)

Actually I think I will suspend memberships for now.

We have two teams of 4 and galactic needs members


----------



## MGMT (May 7, 2007)

i am switching teams


----------



## Sporge27 (May 7, 2007)

Ok there are still some people who haven't given me pmw for the password, of those people if any want to transfer to galactic feel free to, I think about one more transfer would be fine, but other than that get me a PM.....

I don't mean to pressure you into it but it would help competition!


----------



## Sporge27 (May 7, 2007)

El cancel. we now accept new members again as another has joined galactic and I feel at least more equal now.

So open to all again, and hopefully things keep on moving, still waiting for some to get into the secret board though....


----------



## Sporge27 (May 7, 2007)

New mission 'Genetics up'


It will entail experimentation by creating new pokemon using the dna of others, this can be achieved through creating using paint and or other programs on your computer, as well as breeding in game to get pokemon with rare moves!


----------



## AndyB (May 9, 2007)

I'll join.
Name- DarkEagle
Type Speciality- Fire/Dark
Current Pokemon team- Charizard, Mightyena, Tyranitar, Houndoom, Rapidash and Arcanine.
Additional Pokemon- Umbreon, Flareon and Arbok.
(I don't have Diamond/Pearl yet, so I've put my Fire Red squad)


----------



## YogurtBandit (May 9, 2007)

Welcome to the rockets Light Avenger!   
^_^


----------



## Sporge27 (May 9, 2007)

yes we have many secret goings on, some are revealed others aren't...


----------



## JJH (May 10, 2007)

Name: John
Specialty: Dragon/Fire
Team: Infernape, Charizard, Salamence, Dragonite, Garchomp, & Gyarados
Additional Pokemon: Latios & Latias, Ryaquaza, Dialga Palkia & Giratina
I don't like to use legendaries in my actual team I may add the moves of my pokemon later.


JJH0369


----------



## Grawr (May 10, 2007)

How many members does Galactic have?

(Sporge, if they don't have too many we may want to cut off sign ups for Team Rocket...)


----------



## AndyB (May 10, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> Welcome to the rockets Light Avenger!   
^_^


 Thanks, I didn't realise you said this.


----------



## YogurtBandit (May 10, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> How many members does Galactic have?
> 
> (Sporge, if they don't have too many we may want to cut off sign ups for Team Rocket...)


 I think its an Equal number since Super Naruto isnt showing his face around.


----------



## Sporge27 (May 10, 2007)

They have a decent amount of members soo I don't care really any more 
   

He's in!

and I will be announcing commanders soon(saturdayish) please get your apps in if not done yet.


----------



## JJH (May 10, 2007)

Wouldn't we want to have more members than them? Ya know, to be able to crush them easily? Just wondering.

Also, I'm creating some new Pokemon, including an evil killing machine, born with a kind heart but twisted by evil, and a Pokemon that can create an atomic explosion (and survive) at will.



JJH0369


----------



## ACfan192 (May 13, 2007)

Name: Kyle
Type Specialty: Water and Fire
Current Pokemon Team: Infernape,Grotle,Empoleon,Steelix,Charzard
Other notable Pokemon: Dialga,Palkia


----------



## Grawr (May 13, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Wouldn't we want to have more members than them? Ya know, to be able to crush them easily? Just wondering.
> 
> Also, I'm creating some new Pokemon, including an evil killing machine, born with a kind heart but twisted by evil, and a Pokemon that can create an atomic explosion (and survive) at will.
> 
> ...


 No. Theres no fun in it if we have way more members than they do.


----------



## ACfan192 (May 13, 2007)

Where does everbody get Those "Rocket Cards"?   
^_^


----------



## YogurtBandit (May 13, 2007)

ACfan192 said:
			
		

> Where does everbody get Those "Rocket Cards"?   
^_^


 At the Secret HQ. Once you are allowed acsess we can make one for you.


----------



## ACfan192 (May 13, 2007)

Ok,HOw do I get access? :wacko:


----------



## UltraByte (May 13, 2007)

ACfan192 said:
			
		

> Ok,HOw do I get access? :wacko:


 PM Sporge for the code.


----------



## Sporge27 (May 14, 2007)

2nd in command now Gengar, you can now ask him questions too...


----------



## dragonflamez (May 15, 2007)

If Odd doesnt do anything, I'm converting back.


----------



## Sporge27 (May 15, 2007)

We have no room for traitors!  

   			 I will make sure he does something then.....


----------



## dragonflamez (May 15, 2007)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> We have no room for traitors!
> 
> I will make sure he does something then.....


 If you don't let me back in, I'll own you for a second time.


----------



## YogurtBandit (May 15, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I need to snag a Suicune then your team will be ownaged.   
^_^			 

Of course, you hate to face legends, so I wouldnt do that :gyroidveryhappy:


----------



## Sporge27 (May 15, 2007)

By the end of tonight my large collection of level 100 guys from the last game will be in my diamond version then we see who the owned is


----------



## YogurtBandit (May 15, 2007)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> By the end of tonight my large collection of level 100 guys from the last game will be in my diamond version then we see who the owned is


 How many do you have?


----------



## Sporge27 (May 15, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I haven't really counted... but at least all the cool guys and more! :lol:


----------



## YogurtBandit (May 15, 2007)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, Who needs to count when you have a Whole bunch


----------



## Sporge27 (May 15, 2007)

I mean several boxes worth... <_<


----------



## YogurtBandit (May 15, 2007)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> I mean several boxes worth... <_<


 O.O I see.


----------



## dragonflamez (May 16, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## YogurtBandit (May 16, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sporge27 (May 16, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 My favorte non uber legend is articuno... honestly it has my favorite evil combo....


----------



## YogurtBandit (May 17, 2007)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I see he's on your team.

He's one of my reserves...

I dont have a set team right now, Just Gallade, Lanturn, Houndoom and Skyarmory are set.(And I dont have Skyarmory yet)


----------



## Grawr (May 17, 2007)

Articuno's one of the only Legendaries that I like. I have 3 of them...








In Emerald.    
:'(


----------



## Sporge27 (May 20, 2007)

ooo I have mine out and it kicked your butt!

It does well in the tower too... up to 28 consequtive wins.... must get 100....


----------



## YogurtBandit (May 21, 2007)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> ooo I have mine out and it kicked your butt!
> 
> It does well in the tower too... up to 28 consequtive wins.... must get 100....


 Yeah 100 gets you the black trainer card.

I have all 3 dogs in the 50's... With Horrible moves.


----------



## Sporge27 (May 21, 2007)

well you need 100 and all the other stars... I am on bronze now...


----------



## YogurtBandit (May 21, 2007)

I know theres one where you have to win all of the contests at the highest rank, I think thats Silver.


----------



## Sporge27 (May 21, 2007)

there really isn't an order you just get the stars for different things.

1 star for beating the elite four
1 for participating in capture the flag stuff or something,
1 for winning all contests at master level
1 for getting all pokemon marked as caught in the pokedex minus some legendary guys
and finally 1 for 100 consecutive wins in battle tower.

the order you accomplish these in doesn't matter,
0 star=red
1 star=blue
2 star=bronze
3 star=silver
4 star=gold
5 star=black


----------



## YogurtBandit (May 21, 2007)

I have Blue    			 What stars do you have?


----------



## Sporge27 (May 21, 2007)

well the first 2... i need to restart the battle tower... I have 2 master contests won... and slowly filling pokedex with 12 new guys a day...


----------



## YogurtBandit (May 21, 2007)

I just have E4..


----------



## Grawr (May 29, 2007)

Attention Team Rocket members: PM me if you have WiFi!

And Sporge, I really think if Galactic's going down, we should let some of its members join Team Rocket. Given my new contest and all...


----------

